# JCB Sitemaster-$X$ articulated backhoes



## stormhor (Apr 10, 2004)

Hey guys, wish I had known about this site a few years ago- Sure would have saved me some skinned knuckles and time in confession.
Can anybody tell me what they think of the JCB 215, 217 sitemaster backhoes.
I have an old Ford 555B that works well but is a little light. I like the backhoe/loader combo because most of my property is within 2-3 miles of each other and I can just drive the machine from one area to another + I have trailers I can move up ot about 10 tons on. if I have to go further.
Well- just bought 40 more acres with a ton of trees and rocks along with 4 good pond sites and a small river.
I've been expecting to have to get an old 951-955 trackloader but they all seem pretty worn out for the money. Lord help me if I had to go into the anything bigger than the tracks on one of em. A tad bit expensive.
I was hoping I could get by with a late model sitemaster- fill the tires and have an effective tool for clearing brush and digging out stumps. I can always hire or rent a 953 Cat for the big stuff if I need it.
The articulated backhoes look good on paper but haven't seen one in actual use. I did run an old JCB 1400 a few years back and found it to be solid but a little weaker than my ford but these are much bigger and appear to be heavier.
Definitely looking forward to your feedback. Thanks


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

If, by articulated, you mean 4x4x4, they're great for rougher terrain. If you mean articulated as in the way most wheel loaders steer, I don't think anyone in the US makes an articulated model. 

BTW -- the new Cat, Deere, and Case models are available with pilot controls -- you might like them over the 555's mechanical linkages.


----------



## stormhor (Apr 10, 2004)

YEP-4x4x4. 4wd 4 wheel steer. Shoudn't have used the word "articulated". 
I have fairly rough terrain with steep hills-25+ degree grades. Have you ever operated one of these units. the 212, 210 are too small for my needs. I wondered if I can get by with a 215 or a 217 though.
Whats the weight on these units, can I fill the tires, lift capacity on the boom etc. etc? Is there a reason they are so cheap? They seem to depreciate like mad?

As for my old 555B- I learned on a 4 stick so it's all I know. I have used a 416C CAT- very nice and I am still considering it but thought the 4 big tires on the JCB might push a little better. 
I'm tried sending a photo of mine but the photos are too big. I'll edit one down. It's definitely overdue for retirement but has served us with honor and distinction.
Thanks for your time.


----------



## BobcatS250 (Apr 10, 2004)

(I haven't operated those units, no. I'm just an enthusiast.)

Okay, let me think here... if you're in the States and are looking for 4x4x4, you're really quite limited to the number of entrees. I have heard a LOT about JCB; they were one of the first to produce a B/L and so they've got experience. Their new machines are damned nice (www.constructionequipment.com did a review of the new series of machines vs. the old -- you can search for the article.)

NH makes a LB115 (I believe) that is based off the old Fiat-Allis model. Fermec (now owned by Terex) does make a 4x4x4 model, but I'm not sure if it's sold in the States.

Cat -- the D series machines are really nice. Great cabs on 'em and the pilot controls are smooth as silk. (Deere salesmen will try to say otherwise. ) You could definitely look into a 420D or 430D, but be wary of the cost factor. If you're millions of miles away from a Cat dealer, better reconsider a little bit...

JCB... not too familiar with their machine, but holy smokes, they've got a serious B/L. www.jcbna.com has some specifications you could be looking for. Boom lift is pretty high -- I know that the Construction Equipment article I mentioned did a brief test of lifting and it was better than the old JCB -- which is itself a very, very strong performer.

If you're looking for a hillside machine, try all of em on the slopes and see which one you like.


----------



## stormhor (Apr 10, 2004)

thanks for the feedback. I've seen a few of em around but haven't had a chance to run one. 
Like John Deere-but can't afford to keep em running. About the same for a CAT. Definitely liked the CAT units better though.

One nice feature about my old ford 555B was that everything that can break already has- So I finally know how to fix the darn thing. Hate to think of the learning curve on one of these new units. 
Thanks again.


----------



## Tevi (Apr 3, 2004)

If you buy new the new JCB have joystick control mounted on the seat which enables you to use the seat in any position and also for a limited time they'll fly you by corporate jet down to headquarters in Georgia.I've used them in the past and they are pretty sweet.With allthe same size tires it travels much nicer.Once you use crabsteer you'll never want to be with out it


----------

